# "what pigeons think of peace and love"



## Endogene (May 23, 2008)

Got myself a graphic pad yesterday and it's sweet, it game with a watered down version of corel painter, corel painter essential but it's fun anyway till i find myself the complete version

just a quick drawing, though some of you might like it.


----------



## Szyslak (May 24, 2008)

I'm a little confused about the artist's intent.

That second pigeon from the right, what's he trying to say?

Really though, it's a cool drawing.  Just seems like you gave up on the hippie's face.  Unless you're making some kind of existential statement about how all hippies are generic frowning emoticons, then you nailed it.


----------



## Endogene (May 24, 2008)

yeah it does kinda look like if that pigeon is riding the other one, it didn't occur to me when i was drawing it, true that its sort of distracting...
This was just a little try out for the graphic pad so i din't give it my best


----------



## Dylan (May 25, 2008)

image wont load


----------

